# MICKEY'S!!!



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

Any other fan's out there. For weeks i have been craving a hand grenade so about time i pick up a few 12 packs tonight.
And i love the bottle cap's haha, alot of fun when your with some guy's hanging at a local bon fire.
And with that being said Thats tonights plan to celebrate the holiday.
Bon fire, some mickey's but ... damn i still do not know what to smoke. Any idea's to mingle greatly with the little wide lid glass grenade?
S.T-


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Sammy,

I say pick a large ring gauge stogie to go with those Mickey "Big-Mouths". I love that stuff! At times I lived in Indiana and Chi-town - but I can't get Mickeys down here. 

Another favorite is Genny Cream Ale. Don't know if it is still made, and I think that was more of a Ohio/Pennsylvania product anyhow, but It was another of my favorite "upper Mid-Western" beers.

Cheers and Have fun,

BillyBarue


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Sammy,
> 
> I say pick a large ring gauge to go with those Mickey "Big-Mouths". Love that stuff, at times I lived in Indiana and Chi-town - can't get it down here.
> 
> ...


You got it buddy-  ( and dont think i forgot about ya buddy haha, you may have some treats arriving shortly)


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The Mickey's Big Mouth. Man that brings back memories, not good ones:mn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

newcigarz said:


> The Mickey's Big Mouth. Man that brings back memories, not good ones:mn


oh uh.. haha please tell-


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> oh uh.. haha please tell-


I really wish I could, but my therapist advises against it, I had a similar experience with Haffenreffer :hn


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

billybarue said:


> Sammy,
> 
> I say pick a large ring gauge stogie to go with those Mickey "Big-Mouths". I love that stuff! At times I lived in Indiana and Chi-town - but I can't get Mickeys down here.
> 
> ...


Bonfires and cheap beer...brings back memories. Mickey's big mouth was a favorite. Haffenreffer Private Stock too.

Genny Cream ale is great stuff. Being from upstate NY, Genny was the local brew. They still make it, you can even get out here in Colorado.

All this talk of beer is making me thirsty. Gonna head out and grab some Guinness to celebrate St. Patty's day right. cheers!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mtg972 said:


> Bonfires and cheap beer...brings back memories. Mickey's big mouth was a favorite. Haffenreffer Private Stock too.
> 
> Genny Cream ale is great stuff. Being from upstate NY, Genny was the local brew. They still make it, you can even get out here in Colorado.
> 
> All this talk of beer is making me thirsty. Gonna head out and grab some Guinness to celebrate St. Patty's day right. cheers!


Just had some Black & Tans at the local Pub, awesome! :tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

When I was 18-19 we used to drive from Illinois to Wisconsin of the weekends as the drinking age in Wisconsin was 18. We would each grab a six pack of Mickey's for the ride up. Glad I was always a passenger...on the other hand, I'm glad we all grew up! :r


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Sammy,
> 
> I say pick a large ring gauge stogie to go with those Mickey "Big-Mouths". I love that stuff! At times I lived in Indiana and Chi-town - but I can't get Mickeys down here.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, yeah, Genny Cream Ale is definitely still made. I'm only about 3-4 miles from the brewery (High Falls Brewery in Rochester). Truth be told, I'm definitely not a fan of most of the Genesee line (J.W. Dundee's Honey Nut is pretty good though). Oddly enough, this reminds me of D-Day at college. Traditionally, before the school started frowning upon it about 5 years ago, D-Day (or Dandelion Day) was a spring carnival that incited massive drinking. The High Falls Brewery used to come with beer trucks and sell Genny and Genny Cream for $.25 a 30 pack. Pity they did away with that though. Looking forward to my first D-Day, aye.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

That yellow jacket on the cap is really a warning lable...It will get in your head if you drink to many of those "bigmouths"!!:tu


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> When I was 18-19... We would each grab a six pack of Mickey's for the ride up. Glad I was always a passenger...on the other hand, I'm glad we all grew up! :r


I haven't had Mickey's since I was about that age too. I should try one again. :al


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> When I was 18-19 we used to drive from Illinois to Wisconsin of the weekends as the drinking age in Wisconsin was 18. We would each grab a six pack of Mickey's for the ride up. Glad I was always a passenger...on the other hand, I'm glad we all grew up! :r


I was 16-17 and cruising the backroads in the Ozarks with my buddies. We'd find a deserted dirt road and drop the tailgate and open the cooler. We usually had everything from Mickey's to Hamm's depending on how much money we could pool together.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> I was 16-17 and cruising the backroads in the Ozarks with my buddies. We'd find a deserted dirt road and drop the tailgate and open the cooler. We usually had everything from Mickey's to Hamm's depending on how much money we could pool together.


Any Old Milwaukee or Schlitz? :r


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

It may be a guilty pleasure, but some (like myself) might have a beer or two we drink , not necessarily for the flavor, but for "other" reasons.

For me it is Miller High Life (can). I drink that beer and it sends me back to every keg party from my youth and everything involved with that - the good and the bad and I think of all those friends I haven't seen of, or heard about in years. About every 3 months or so I just can't resist picking up a six-pack.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

One of my favorites as a teenager, I recently started drinking Mickeys 40's. It's the best $2 you can spend if you're just looking for a good buzz to go with a Friday night of cigar smoking. Or, if you're feeling like a really good buzz, have two like I do.

(Note - Mickey bigmouths were what I drank as a teenager; never even knew they made them in 40's until recently.)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

cigar no baka said:


> One of my favorites as a teenager, I recently started drinking Mickeys 40's. It's the best $2 you can spend if you're just looking for a good buzz to go with a Friday night of cigar smoking. Or, if you're feeling like a really good buzz, have two like I do.
> 
> (Note - Mickey bigmouths were what I drank as a teenager; never even knew they made them in 40's until recently.)


Back in the day we used to drink it in the 64 oz bottle. Always a good time.

Then of there is Mickey's Ice. :hn


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> I was 16-17 and cruising the backroads in the Ozarks with my buddies. We'd find a deserted dirt road and drop the tailgate and open the cooler. We usually had everything from Mickey's to Hamm's depending on how much money we could pool together.


HAM'S haha good stuff. for a 24 pack 10$... cant beat it. In a chilled mug or a glass its way better. the foam is so firm and thick, you def can't chug it.

Well last night i passed down about 7-8 mickey's and i guess i was feeling pretty good haha, but damn this morning... the head isnt feeling good. Neither is the stomach... the huge chinese buffet before hand probly didnt help and all the random stuff we ate after words lol. Pizza... and at 3am Man Cheese. Damn... isnt it great being a youngster in the jungle haha.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Guitarman-S.T- said:


> HAM'S haha good stuff. for a 24 pack 10$... cant beat it. In a chilled mug or a glass its way better. the foam is so firm and thick, you def can't chug it.
> 
> Well last night i passed down about 7-8 mickey's and i guess i was feeling pretty good haha, but damn this morning... the head isnt feeling good. Neither is the stomach... the huge chinese buffet before hand probly didnt help and all the random stuff we ate after words lol. Pizza... and at 3am Man Cheese. Damn... isnt it great being a youngster in the jungle haha.


Hell, I'm no youngster anymore, just hit the big 40, but I can still go on an allnighter with the best of them, beers, cigars and lots of greasy food. Just not as often as I used to.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing like a little Edward Forty hands with a couple of Mickeys. Now that I think about it, I don't know if I've ever drank a Mickeys that didn't come in a 40oz container. :al


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

jdbwolverines said:


> Nothing like a little Edward Forty hands with a couple of Mickeys. Now that I think about it, I don't know if I've ever drank a Mickeys that didn't come in a 40oz container. :al


hehe seems im always in it for the fun caps the smaller ones come in. The 40's dont come with the wide mouth lid's..so there for.. no fun caps  
After the weekend i mentioned my EVENT"S and was blown away by EVERYONE elses answer to what they had... MICKEY'S haha. Seems like every one had about 6 and they were WELL off for the night.
once again, id like to hope everyone else's weekend went very well-


----------

